# I have been playing Dungeon Master



## DexterTCN (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes.  Dungeon Master from 1987  

I play it from this page http://www.freegameempire.com/PlayNowNoticePage.aspx?ProductID=5196&ProductName=Dungeon+Master 

I get the spell list from the bottom of this page http://stanislavs.tripod.com/games/dmspells.htm

Map from http://dmweb.free.fr/?q=node/901

the pdf walkthrough is on that page too as a link at the top.

I can't really think of a better rpg from that period, does anyone know as I'm loving this ancient thing.


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2012)

Depends what kind of thing you want.

Most stuff is available for nothing on abandonware sites.  I'll have a look when I get home if you like.

Wizardry 6 & 7 are pretty good turn based dungeon crawlers.  I played 6 recently and have a link on my blog to the necessary websites.  I'll link it later.

Legend of grimrock is a modern game which is a lot liked dungeon master - on steam for about 3 quid.

There's baldurs gate, icewind Dale & temple of elemental evil - which all use the infinity engine and are based on D&D rules.

For proper old style D&D then there's the SSI stuff - pool of radiance,  champions of krynn, cursed of the azure bonds and so on. There are also Buck Rogers versions using the same system.

Fallout 1&2 and planescape torment are a bit later but genuine classics.

Really depends what you want - real time or turn based, isometric or first person, fantasy or science fiction or whatever.

There are loads more.

If you're interested in it then you've picked a good time cos loads of kickstarters are mining that nostalgia thing.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 28, 2012)

Moraff's World is the most old school one I still play occasionally


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 28, 2012)

tommers said:


> ...Legend of grimrock is a modern game which is a lot liked dungeon master - on steam for about 3 quid.


Will check this one out, thanks.


bi0boy said:


> Moraff's World is the most old school one I still play occasionally


That's exactly the kind of thing.   Basically anything that looks like that ancient one Alternate Reality.


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2012)

Wasn't there a follow up to dungeon master?  Chaos strikes back?


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2012)

Bard's Tale trilogy are free if you buy the later (crappy) game with the same name. Also on iOS and android.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 28, 2012)

Bard's Tale was very good, I actually wanted to play DM 2 but thought I should play the first one first, secind one was reputably incredibly hard.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 29, 2012)

That was the first game that made me feel _real fear. _


eta:  DM, I mean.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2012)

This thread wins the internet!


----------



## Old Gergl (Dec 31, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> That was the first game that made me feel _real fear. _
> 
> 
> eta: DM, I mean.


 
I nearly shat myself; had to get someone else to play it with me!   

e2a: would have been 8 at the time, I think.


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2013)

Wizardry links here...

http://thebaneofqueequeg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/wizardry-6-bane-of-cosmic-forge-lessons.html


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2013)

tommers said:


> Legend of grimrock is a modern game which is a lot liked dungeon master - on steam for about 3 quid.


 
Its more like Eye of the Beholder.

I use a virtual machine playing Windows 98 for these sort of games, a few gems on abandonware sites and Pirate Bay that are better than a lot of modern games


----------

